# Harvesting yeast from a fermentasaurus



## trq (18/7/17)

For those not aware, a fermentasaurus is a relatively new canonical fermentor. See: http://www.oxebar.com.au/fermentasaurus/

So, anyway, earlier today I managed to harvest this from the vessel at the bottom of the fermentasaurus. I took it just to grab a gravity reading really, but I have since placed it in the fridge and have found all the yeast has dropped to the bottom.

What I'm wondering is, how easy would this be to harvest? Do I need to clean this yeast by pouring the beer out and replacing it with some boiled (and then cooled again) water? Or could I simply create a starter and pour the yeast in?

I've never cleaned yeast before, but have seen a few people do it when harvesting.


----------



## malt junkie (18/7/17)

This thread and possibly this thread

In a few short months you could have a good healthy yeast bank.

For more info search rinsing yeast.


----------



## mtb (2/1/18)

Loving that collection bottle. Gotta buy me a few spares..


----------



## tugger (2/1/18)

The thread is the same as soda stream.


----------



## mtb (2/1/18)

Feck. Just bought five.


----------

